# Tonight is the night!



## Inor

The final installment of Atlas Shrugged opens in theaters today! If this does not excite you and make you happy, then you are obviously a communist.

(I just bought tickets for the 7PM showing near us!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have never even read the book.
But, in my defense, I am for sure not a commie.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Salt-N-Pepper heard about the movie.

Salt-N-Pepper shrugged.


----------



## Smitty901

To show how the world has changed Atlas Shrugged and we the living were required reading when I was in high school. Now it is all but on the banded list.


----------



## oddapple

You can't have books like that when you are making dead commie slaves! Someone might read them....


----------



## Camel923

Have fun and enjoy. Should be good.


----------



## Smitty901

I was a card carrying Liberal in school my life goal was to be a Public defend and right the wrongs done to the oppressed. This is not a joke it was my goal and I worked at it. Had completed some college courses a head of time. Then life hit me up side the head and I woke up to a different world . That world open my eyes.
Atlas Shrugged and We the living among other things were a part of that wake up.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> I was a card carrying Liberal in school my life goal was to be a Public defend and right the wrongs done to the oppressed. This is not a joke it was my goal and I worked at it. Had completed some college courses a head of time. Then life hit me up side the head and I woke up to a different world . That world open my eyes.
> Atlas Shrugged and We the living among other things were a part of that wake up.


I have never met Smitty or RPD or others on this forum, but I can tell you that God blessed us when He decided them to be Warrior's.
Thank you Sir!
I plan on getting all Atlas Shrugged and watching them all back to back.


----------



## AquaHull

I thought you were getting LUCKY.


----------



## Jeep

Don't know about Atlas Shrugged. I have a cat named Atlas. And everyone in College(for the first time) is a liberal, then they get bills.


----------



## csi-tech

Atlas Shrugged shaped my political ideology. I learned the dark side of altruism. Ayn Rand is among my list of great writers of Western civilization.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> The final installment of Atlas Shrugged opens in theaters today! If this does not excite you and make you happy, then you are obviously a communist.
> 
> (I just bought tickets for the 7PM showing near us!)


I want a review.


----------



## Inor

Just got back. It was pretty well done, but not as good as the first two. Although I was really wondering how they were going to be able to do it because the final scene in the book is such an epic thing. They did a good job. Still, if you have not read the book, read it, then watch the movies.

The guy that played John Galt was perfect. So was the guy that played Frisco. The chick that played Dagny Taggert was not. First of all, she was a brunette in the book. She was blond in the movie. (I do not know why that bothered me, but it did.) Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity and Ron Paul!!!!!11!!!!!! all had bit parts in it and they were all funny.

In conclusion, it is worth seeing, especially if you are an Ayn Rand junkie like Mrs Inor and I are. It got the main points of the story across and the theater was pretty full which made me VERY happy.


----------



## MrsInor

It was shorter than the first two. Whoever played Dagny was really stiff - like she was over botoxed or something.

I think you could see the movies before reading the books, but the books are still better.


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> I was a card carrying Liberal in school my life goal was to be a Public defend and right the wrongs done to the oppressed. This is not a joke it was my goal and I worked at it. Had completed some college courses a head of time. Then life hit me up side the head and I woke up to a different world . That world open my eyes.
> Atlas Shrugged and We the living among other things were a part of that wake up.


I have never met anybody that has read Atlas or Fountainhead that did not say it changed their life.

Smitty: You were a public defender. That is what the military is. You defended my family and I am very appreciative for that. In that role, I am pretty sure righted a lot of wrongs done to oppressed people too.


----------



## TG

Inor said:


> The chick that played Dagny Taggert was not. First of all, she was a brunette in the book. She was blond in the movie. (I do not know why that bothered me, but it did.) .


This reminds me of a Marilyn Monroe film: "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes". In Hollywood, blondes sell more films.


----------



## Piratesailor

It still should be required reading,. But the progressives would have a heart attack... Mmmm.. Maybe that's not a bad thing. 

What I've always laughed about with the book and how in this day and age it mirrors real life, is the names of the programs the governments comes up with. Who thinks of these stupid names!? There was some such stupidly lames program recently and I ripped my senator for voting for it... I also asked him who came up with the stupid name.... Crickets..


----------



## Boss Dog

Not too long ago bought the paperback but still haven't found the time to read it, maybe... 
No theater for this fella, last time was 2001.


----------



## TJC44

I think I'm about halfway through the book. Definitely NOT light reading.


----------



## AquaHull

Recommended Reading


----------



## Any Beastie

I've heard Ayn Rand is another prophetesque (don't use this wonderful word in any sort of article or document because it's made up) author up there with Orwell, but never read Atlas Shrugs.


----------



## Sasquatch

Any Beastie said:


> I've heard Ayn Rand is another prophetesque (don't use this wonderful word in any sort of article or document because it's made up) author up there with Orwell, but never read Atlas Shrugs.


Amazon Prime had the movies. Not sure if the still do. They were done fairly well. Worth the watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Any Beastie

Sasquatch said:


> Amazon Prime had the movies. Not sure if the still do. They were done fairly well. Worth the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the rec, always looking for something that isn't filled with propaganda BS.


----------



## Tanya49!

Read Ayn Rands Anthem! Good read.


----------



## NKAWTG

I enjoyed the series to date, but was disappointed they didn't carry through the same actors for each installment.
It would have made it easier to follow.


----------



## NKAWTG

Inor said:


> I have never met anybody that has read Atlas or Fountainhead that did not say it changed their life.
> 
> Smitty: You were a public defender. That is what the military is. You defended my family and I am very appreciative for that. In that role, I am pretty sure righted a lot of wrongs done to oppressed people too.


Fountainhead was an outstanding movie.
Raymond Massey played the convincing antagonist Gail Wynand to contrast Gary Cooper's Howard Roark.


----------

